# Topics > Conversational AI >  Conversation Analytics, CallRail, Inc., Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - CallRail, Inc.

callrail.com/blog/what-is-conversation-analytics

----------


## Airicist

What is CallRail?

Feb 13, 2017




> CallRail provides call tracking and analytics to more than 100,000 companies and marketing agencies globally. Its intuitive software helps data-driven marketers optimize the performance of their advertising campaigns, increase sales effectiveness and improve customer retention. From call tracking, routing, recording and analytics, CallRail provides valuable data about your leads and customers to help grow your business.

----------


## Airicist

What is Conversation Intelligence?

Apr 6, 2018




> Terrence Ford of Team CallRail explains one of our latest and most exciting features: Conversation Intelligence. This suite of tools leverages AI, machine learning, and call metadata to automatically qualify and score inbound phone leads -- for example, by picking out keywords from conversations and tagging the calls accordingly.

----------

